# Looking to join & setup crunching/folding rig- Help



## Norton (Feb 19, 2012)

Hey Guys

Been lurking through the crunching and folding threads and I want to bring some of my hardware in to help.... I don't have a lot of horsepower to bring in but I do have a very reliable spare rig that I can setup 

Here's what I have (likely setup):

Case- NZXT 210 Source loaded with fans
Mobo- MSI DKA790GX Platinum
Ram- 2x2GB DDR 800
CPU- PII X3 720 (for now)
Cooler- AC Freezer 7 Pro rev 2
GPU- 5870 w/Arctic Twin Turbo Pro cooler (for now)
Windows XP 32 bit
700w Rosewill PSU (stable- no issues)

Here's my questions:

1-What do you think this setup will do for output?
2-CPU or GPU computing... CPU, GPU, or Both?
3-12, 18, or 24hr/day... what's a good starting point?
4- What hardware will improve the rig... short term/ecomonically

Please add any other cautions or comments- I would like to be setup to run with our teams here by the weekend.

Thanks in advance for the help


----------



## Kreij (Feb 19, 2012)

Norton said:


> I want to bring some of my hardware in to help



You're a good egg, Norton. 
Thank you.


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 19, 2012)

Norton said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> Been lurking through the crunching and folding threads and I want to bring some of my hardware in to help.... I don't have a lot of horsepower to bring in but I do have a very reliable spare rig that I can setup
> 
> ...



Hey Norton, it would be an honor to have ya aboard man!!!!

As far as your rig, I would figure it would produce about 1500 or so PPD per day. Maybe a bit more if your running at 100%. WCG crunching is only done with the CPU. There is no support as of yet for GPU crunching. If you have the extra space I would run it 24/7 crunching. About the only hardware upgrade for that system would be either a 1055T or 1090T 6 core chip. That would probably bring you into the 2200 to 2500 PPD per 24 hours. Again that would be the default setting of 60%. At 100% you may bring in more. Keep in mind though at 100% you better have a good quality CPU cooler or that puppy will get mighty hot. As I recall though the AC Freezer 7 Pro rev 2 is a pretty good air cooler!!!


----------



## Norton (Feb 19, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Hey Norton, it would be an honor to have ya aboard man!!!!
> 
> As far as your rig, I would figure it would produce about 1500 or so PPD per day. Maybe a bit more if your running at 100%. WCG crunching is only done with the CPU. There is no support as of yet for GPU crunching. If you have the extra space I would run it 24/7 crunching. About the only hardware upgrade for that system would be either a 1055T or 1090T 6 core chip. That would probably bring you into the 2200 to 2500 PPD per 24 hours. Again that would be the default setting of 60%. At 100% you may bring in more. Keep in mind though at 100% you better have a good quality CPU cooler or that puppy will get mighty hot. As I recall though the AC Freezer 7 Pro rev 2 is a pretty good air cooler!!!



The AC is pretty good- CPU temps stabilize at 40-45C continuous using the AMD Overdrive stability test. If I start running too hot, I can move my Xig Dark Knight over to it and drop it another 5-10C. I have 5 fans in the case now and can add 2 more also.

My 720 unlocks but won't OC too high unless I feed more volts, C2 revisions are like that I guess,... at stock volts, I can do 4 cores at stock Ghz or a little less or 3 cores with a little more Ghz... which is better?

Can I bring the GPU in on any of these projects? Got 1600 SP's that want to work too


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 19, 2012)

It will be an honor that have you join us.


----------



## Norton (Feb 19, 2012)

OK now some noob questions 

It sounds like I download some work > crunch it up> upload the results

Is this correct or do I need to maintain a connection online or need to stay online for an automatic upload?

What do I need to get to do software wise, etc, to get on the team and on the team projects?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 19, 2012)

I will edit this with the link to get you started with the software end. Also you do need an active connection and the software will do the rest. It runs in the background so you can still use the system while it's working. It's not like in the early days of seti when the system was totally unusable while crunching.


Here is the link just follow the instructions Click me This is a nice walk through done by Fitseries3. I am not sure if anyone has done a walk through for linux yet.


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 19, 2012)

Welcome Norton.  Please check out  Ion's WCG Essentials Thread.  I'd post a link but it never works for me.  This a great bunch and every banana  counts.


----------



## Norton (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks Guys- will spend the next day or so reading, asking questions, and getting ready 

Will let you know when I hit the GO button


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 19, 2012)

Norton said:


> The AC is pretty good- CPU temps stabilize at 40-45C continuous using the AMD Overdrive stability test. If I start running too hot, I can move my Xig Dark Knight over to it and drop it another 5-10C. I have 5 fans in the case now and can add 2 more also.
> 
> My 720 unlocks but won't OC too high unless I feed more volts, C2 revisions are like that I guess,... at stock volts, I can do 4 cores at stock Ghz or a little less or 3 cores with a little more Ghz... which is better?
> 
> Can I bring the GPU in on any of these projects? Got 1600 SP's that want to work too



Honestly Norton I think having 4 cores vs 3 cores oc'd would probably be better. Don't quote me on that though, however I think it probably would.


----------



## Norton (Feb 19, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Honestly Norton I think having 4 cores vs 3 cores oc'd would probably be better. Don't quote me on that though, however I think it probably would.



Thanks Stinger, will prep for 4 cores then


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 19, 2012)

Stinger is right, I noticed more cores ='s more work done. Which is why I am thinking my next build (hint) maybe running a phenom quad if not a 6 core.


----------



## Norton (Feb 19, 2012)

Which is best?

Ganged or Unganged memory (i.e. single 128bit channel or 2x64bit channels) or doesn't matter?


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 19, 2012)

Norton said:


> Which is best?
> 
> Ganged or Unganged memory (i.e. single 128bit channel or 2x64bit channels) or doesn't matter?



There are a lot of memory that will not run Ganged. As far as crunching is concerned I don't think it would really matter.


----------



## Norton (Feb 19, 2012)

*Norton's running WCG*

I'm running- how do I know if I'm attached to our team? 
*** EDIT- found my name on the list***

It jumped right into FightAIDS@Home 6.4 after the restart

Also, how many projects should I run?


----------



## Delta6326 (Feb 20, 2012)

Awesome to have another Cruncher

For the team part.






Here are my projects and my settings.






My computer runs a disk clean up, diskdefrag and virus scan during that break


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 20, 2012)

Right now the only project I am crunching is the help conquer Cancer as it really hits home with me. I have someone very close to me battling pancreatic cancer.


----------



## Norton (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks for the info 

Question...
I have 3 tasks that are "Ready to Report" is this automatic or will they report when all of them are complete?


----------



## Delta6326 (Feb 20, 2012)

They should report when ever your computer is setup to.
You can check this by going to Advance>Pref.>Network




Here is mine.


----------



## Norton (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks- It should report in a couple of hours then


----------

